# 2 Seiko Military Additions To Add To The Collection.



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, after selling my Orient cft00001b I had some spare cash for a new (to me) purchase.

I had planned to either get a diver 7002 or 6309 or maybe a Samurai, and was going to put it on a nato for a more rugged/casual look. But, as with all things, it never quite went to plan as I started getting interested in the more military inspired models.

The first one was such a bargain I couldn't turn it down, so instead of an automatic diver I ended up with a military quartz chronograph, its a non-issued 7t27-7a20...














































It seems to be in a very good condition and with the original bracelet (these have fixed bars not spring bars) which I will be swapping for a Nato as soon as I can. What colour nato should I go for (black? grey?) and where from?

Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

So, on to the second of my military Seiko's that I acquired this week (in fact it came in the post this morning), and this too was a bargain.

This one is more of a daily wearer/beater, it is nice and compact so doesn't get in the way, but the clear dial makes it easy to read at a glance, oh and with the 7s26 movement should go on for a long time.

Its a 7s26-3060 (skx425 I believe..?) field watch;




























It came on a black silicone strap which is very comfy (but a dust magnet I understand) and a spare blue nato strap.

Let me know what you think of both my new additions, cheers


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

And to finish off a couple of the obligatory wrist shots;



















B)


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok then,i'm sorry but one more, a 'family' shot


















Look how the sumo and yachtsman dwarf the other two, the angle of the camera and the fact they are a little further back enhances that effect though..

B)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The 7T27's nice, wonder if that's the original bracelet...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

2 great new additions to your collection!

Congrats! k:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I do like that chronograph. Look at the RLT site for nato straps. Could I suggest the bond nato with the red lines? Might bring in a bit of colour.


----------

